# Errors while viewing pages



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2004)

We are seeing an increased number of errors while viewing the forum.  This is fallout from the recent DOS attack, and we hope to have it locked down ASAP.  

 Please, when making a post, highlight your text and do a CTRL-C to copy it into your local clipboard.  

 If an error occurs when you try to post it, hit "refresh".  If that doesn't work, hit "Back" on your browser (usually the <- ) and try again.  If you were posting, and did the copy trick indicated above, you should be able to go to the text box and do a CTRL-V to paste your text back in.

 DOS Info: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20018

 We are working as rapidly as possible to filter out the attackers and restore full functionality to MT.  We apologize for the inconvenience.

 Bob Hubbard
 MT Admin Team


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope it's ok to post here....


I have been getting the errors too and found that if I turn off the internet accelerator I have downloaded from my ISP it solves the problem without really slowing the board down any...just a thought if you're using an accelerator, turning it off while on MT might help.  :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2004)

It's always ok to post a response to our notes. 

I'm working with our host and the data center to get folks unblocked as fast as possible.
I've sent out some emails to everyone who is on the blocked list so we can get them 'unblocked' ASAP.

A few more days, and things should be back to normal.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2004)

Have received word that this is being looked at and should hopefully be resolved tomorow.  (crosses fingers)


----------

